

California school district hires firm to monitor students' social media - jeremyaarts
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/14/us/california-schools-monitor-social-media/index.html

======
null_ptr
_> what we kept seeing is the chasm keeps building between how students
communicate and the ability to tell adults about what's going on in their
lives_

The problem is communication and understanding, it has nothing to do with
social media. If the kids can't relate to the adults in their lives, of course
they're not going to share what's troubling them. This has been an issue with
inadequate institutions and inept parenting since forever.

